# faire la bise



## arceri

Come posso tradurre in Italiano la frase "Faire LA BISE", un gesto tipico Francese di saluto quando due persone si incontrano ( ma non tra uomini).
Ho pensato "Darsi un bacino" " Sbaciucchiarsi". Ma non sono convinto.
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## alidoro

*Sbaciucchiarsi* mi sembra adatto quando due persone (generalmente donne, o donne e uomini in grande confidenza) si incontrano da vicino; mentre *mandarsi un bacino* mi sembra più giusto quando le persone si vedono "a distanza", cioè senza contatto fisico...


----------



## Nadieuse

Mi sbaglierò, ma «faire la bise» non significa genericamente e semplicemente «scambiarsi un bacio», con la particolarità che lo si fa solo quando ci si incontra?

Avrebbe dunque un carattere "neutro", a meno che non gliene si voglia dare un altro.

E in italiano ci sono tutte le sfumature che vuoi...

«sbaciucchiarsi», sono d'accordo, è assolutamente di grande confidenza: lo fanno due bimbi piccoli nella loro purezza, due grandi amiche che rinfrancano il sentimento, una coppia affiatata e felice,... e significa che non ci si è scambiati un solo bacio, ma più di uno.

«_man_darsi un bac...» presuppone distanza come dice alidoro, mentre che sia "bacio" o "bacino" o "bacetto" o "baciotto" dipende dall'intimità che vuoi dare alla cosa.

Se, come mi pare sia orientato tu, devo pensare a un gesto scherzoso e quasi infantile allora mi viene in mente di definirlo anche «bacio bacino» o «bacio bacetto», dove sceglierai tu come costruire la frase.

Parlando poi di donne o uomini...bah.
Se vedo due uomini che si incontrano, siano essi amici per la pelle o perfetti sconosciuti, scambiarsi un bacio, io personalmente rimango infastidita e desidererei di gran lunga vederli stringersi la mano, ma il sentimento è tutto mio e vedo invece che in Italia sta largamente prendendo piede il bacio tra uomini.

Tornando a noi, trovo che sia fondamentale che un madrelingua ci confermi se ho ragione o meno nel dire che «faire la bise» significa genericamente e semplicemente «scambiarsi un bacio», con la particolarità che lo si fa solo quando ci si incontra.

Bisous ;D
Nadieuse


----------



## underhouse

"La bise" sembrerebbe essere un contatto guancia contro guancia in segno di saluto, come qui.
Io, probabilmente in modo improprio, ho sempre detto "darsi un bacio sulla guancia" anche se questo, come spiega wikipedia qui, comporta un vero e proprio bacio con tanto di contatto tra le labbra di una persona e la guancia dell'altra e quindi è diverso da "faire la bise".
Non so...forse per uscire dall'equivoco si potrebbe dire "darsi/scambiarsi baci in segno di saluto", ma non sono sicuro.


----------



## itka

"Faire une bise" significa esattamente "dare un bacio" in un modo familiare. Ogni tipo di bacio, eccetto il bacio d'amore sulla bocca.
Puo' essere dato tra bambini o persone cresciute, parenti, amici, quando s'incontra (lo si danno tutti i giovani, pure i maschi), quando si lascia o ad ognuno altro momento. 
Puo' essere dato sulla guancia, sui capelli, sulle braccia, sulle mani (di un bambino per esempio)... eccetto sulla bocca (almeno io, in quel caso, non lo direi).
"Une bise" è spesso diminuito in "un bisou".

Lascio voi, Italiani, a scegliere cio' che vi sembra la traduzione migliora !


----------



## Aoyama

Un peu différent, mais on peut regarder ici aussi :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1724112&highlight=


----------



## arceri

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
Itka, per favore, un'altra domanda. Da dove derivano le parole "Bise" e "Bisou" ? D'accordo che significano Bacio, ma in Francese questo è tradotto in Baiser. Non trovo la spiegazione su nessun vocabolario. Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Viene dal verbo "baiser" (dal latino _basiare_), con caduta della "a" : "biser" . "Bise" è una parola coniata nel 1911 .Cfr : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bise vedi Bise² substantif .
Un ... saluto !


----------



## itka

Non ho niente da aggiungere alla spiegazione di Matoupaschat.


----------



## arceri

Grazie Matoupaschat e Itka. Chiaro ed esaustivo


----------

